# Srone walls + water heating



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi, On these cold and somber days I'm sketching plans for next year and looking for technical information on the "dry stone" wall method of construction used in CP and on solar water heating. The field stone load bearing wall construction, size and construction plus the load bearing roof construction - does anyone have a source of information or data or are they built as they have always been built ie massive and if it doesn't fall down it's ok? The solar heating has anyone any numbers for type vs size vs direction vs collected energy? Strangely the suppliers do not seem to have a comparison tables. Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

"dry stone" wall construction or renovation leave to the experts not a DIY project. Materials and type of construction varies as to area and local material available

Solar heating sited to get most hours of sunlight possible, standard elevation appox 30 deg, most efficient "evacuated tube" how many "tubes"depends on your requirements and what you want to use for, certainly cheaper to buy in UK and bring in.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

*PeterFC?*

Thanks for the PMs, I suspect you may know each other as your comments are similar re: the replies. 

HAS anyone got contact details for PeterFC (who is he??) as I'm told he may be able to help??


----------



## southsussex (Jun 19, 2009)

PETERFC now resides at expatsportugal.com!!


----------

